

OS X Lion: 1984 Never Looked So Familiar - chrisleydon
http://clydn.com/4b

======
dpkendal
What now, Apple is a for-profit company? How dare they use their available
means to increase their revenue! Outrageous.

~~~
chrisleydon
I think you missed the point. The article is highlighting the increasing
inevitability that OS X will become a closed system where you will only be
able to install apps and add ons through the Mac App Store.

~~~
dpkendal
You're suggesting that Apple would turn off the means to run apps developers
depend on to work? The same developers who create apps for this 'locked-down'
App Store?

It may come to pass that a version of Mac OS X will ship with an option to
only allow apps from the App Store. It would be a great thing to enable on
less-technical-people's computers. However, making it compulsory would chase
away the very users their platform depends on for success.

~~~
wagerlabs
You can already install XCode through the App Store. Soon, that will be
compulsory.

------
Wonderman
Its the next Steve Ballmer!

